# Genuinedealz Going Out of Business?



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Been buying marine electrical supplies from this small business for years. Prices are the best, made to order custom cables, shipping is free and lightning quick. Went on their site to buy some stuff and notice they are out of stock on a lot of parts and they don't carry nearly as large of a variety of items they use to. Anyone have intel on status of these folks? It would be a shame if this place went out of business.

Anyone have any good online stores for marine electrical supplies?


----------

